# How To Fix a Backlash



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I've never had a backlash. But my wife's brother's single sister's brother-in-law gets them all the time and he says this 2-minute video has the best tips he has ever seen for getting them out. If I ever get a backlash I will follow these tips:


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a good tip. I have had some ridiculous ones, but they were always pond fishing not from my boat. The worst one I ever got I saw a nice bass cruising down the shore at the edge of my max cast distance, so I wound up to get a little extra on my cast. When I let go my lure hit a branch above my head. Whoops needless to say that was the end of that reel for the day. It pays to look around and know your surrounding, but sometimes you see that 3lb plus fish and your mind goes blank for a second oh well. Thanks for sharing that video


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for that. Very good tip.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Seriously I've known and used the first tip for quite a few years but I never knew the second tip of loosening the drag and giving it a couple of good jerks until seeing this video. It really works well and that use to be the frustrating part for me. I subscribe to this guy's YouTube vids. Even though he is from California he has a lot of good stuff that applies around here, including the easiest loop knot I've ever tried.


----------



## Red1993sol (Aug 12, 2015)

I've used this tip a few time with good success. I've only had one when it didn't work


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have used the first tip alot. I didn't know the second tip, but seems like one I can try, when a buddy or my kids get a nest.... LOL

I'm sure everyone here knows this but turning the rod over so the reel is under the rod and lightly thumbing the spool while you gently pull the string out not only helps you stop pulling before you get knots, but generally takes less time to de-nest as well.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

That's pretty awesome... thanks for posting!


----------

